# Ferarri Testarossa restoration project



## RVREVO (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone collect Pocher?
Since 2012 i have had a quite a few, and sold a few, but bought one back to fully restore.

I had the red, a black, and a red Spyder of the Testarossa.
The red coupe was perfect, i did not build it. Was restoring the black testarossa which had suffered some serious roif damage. And the Spyder was 95% complete. Photos are elsewhere, i think that was photobucket.

I missed the red Testarossa so much i bought a cheap wreck from ebay with the intention on restoring it. That meant scrounging around 5 months for parts.
Found my original building instructions too.
Now the Pocher models can be enhanced with transkits. So the plan is to get a few of those as well.

At this stage only collected parts i needed for the rebuild and windows to replace.

One of the coolest features with this model is you can open the door with a key. 

Mods? Racing seats from an F40. Because why not?

Richard k


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome back to the boards, Richard! :cheers2:

Those seats are going to look nice in there. :thumbsup:


----------



## RVREVO (Apr 27, 2009)

Cheers mate,

And my porsche has the blue recaro seats. 

Everyone makes these models as a normal kit, but at this scale we can add so much more and have fun with it.

Was going to add more F40 parts to it, but will see how it goes.

At this stage its all packed away, am in the process of moving since Dad passed

Richard k


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. :angelsad2:


----------



## RVREVO (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you.
I am coming to terms with it.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Nice kit bro!


----------

